# Auld computer games online



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2012)

i'll start you off with a flash version of the spectrum classick, 'manic miner' (_sic_)

http://www.darnkitty.com/manic/


----------



## starfish (Aug 22, 2012)

Im still shite at it


----------



## biggus dickus (Aug 22, 2012)

I played that Manic Miner one and still ended up screaming at the computer for 'cheating' 25 years later


----------



## Dandred (Aug 23, 2012)

Nearly every spetrum game ever here.   http://zxspectrum.net/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 23, 2012)

h2g2

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/hitchhikers/game_andrew.shtml


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 23, 2012)

zork

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/188334


----------

